# Zero To Hero



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:cool2: *?*?Hi Peeps

Ok as the thread title says this is my journal working with Scott Francis from Team Alpha.

*Little back ground on me*

Been training on and off for the past 8 years, And thought is about time I started getting some serious results.

Pre-teens I was morbidly obese weighing as much as 120kg by the time I was 16.

So GP told parents if they don't stop feeding me I will not live to see 30 I know scary stuff lol.

Strong points

Love training and lifting heavy and eating big so bulking never has been a problem

Current PB's

Bench press 145kg

Squat 180kg (all the way down ) non off that half knee bend rubbish

Dead lift 210kg

Seated military press 105kg

I know strength needs some work so pls don't flame.

Training weakness

Lower back always giving me grief.

Love food way to much and need more self-control

Over the years being so over weight I have accumulated way to many fats sells and made myself extremely insulin resistant.

There is nothing more I hate then doing *cardio * :cursing: LOL hence why i'm so fatI

Stats

Weight 95kg

Height 5.8

BF 16/18% gusstimate

I know is long read so pls cope with me and if there is any thing that i have not mentioned you would like to know pls pm or ask.

Thanks


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pics to come shortly


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck fella,

Will be keeping an eye on how your getting on... Hope your gonna be listing routines and other info.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Another one with Scott! You'll enjoy it and do what he says and no doubt you'll hit your goals mate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Jimmy I will try to keep thing as detailed as i can.

To be honest after reading a few post from Scot its very easy to see how smart and intellectual the guy is. Not only i want work with him long term to get my results but also this will be a great learning experience for me.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Another one with Scott! You'll enjoy it and do what he says and no doubt you'll hit your goals mate


Thanks bud


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You are pretty strong from what I am reading.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

hackskii said:


> You are pretty strong from what I am reading.


Thanks mate your to kind.

I see guys on hear 10kg lighter then me with similar lifts so i did't think i was doing that well


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

don't be so modest about your strength mate it's great, though your deadlift is relatively low in comparison to your other lifts, you must have strong front delts for the pressing anyway


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

hackskii said:


> You are pretty strong from what I am reading.


Exactly what i was thinking!

F F S don't come in my journal then if you think you're weak:lol:

Anyway, good luck mate, i'm working with Scott too and it's going well so far (albeit only 2wks!)


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Exactly what i was thinking!
> 
> F F S don't come in my journal then if you think you're weak:lol:
> 
> Anyway, good luck mate, i'm working with Scott too and it's going well so far (albeit only 2wks!)


Thanks mate i have seen ur progress and you are in incredible shape ill bee over the moon if that was my end product let alone just starting :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> don't be so modest about your strength mate it's great, though your deadlift is relatively low in comparison to your other lifts, you must have strong front delts for the pressing anyway


I have no hamstrings quads only !

extremely quad dominant mate


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Thanks mate i have seen ur progress and you are in incredible shape ill bee over the moon if that was my end product let alone just starting :lol:


Thanks but i won't be happy till i'm 17st with <10% bf

Having everything structured is a big help so you should do well!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

reza85 said:


> Thanks mate your to kind.
> 
> I see guys on hear 10kg lighter then me with similar lifts so i did't think i was doing that well


Cant wait I think i should have my program pretty soon.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I've read a few bits and bobs and will be great to see it as a work in progress, brutal.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sharpy76 said:


> Exactly what i was thinking!
> 
> F F S don't come in my journal then if you think you're weak:lol:
> 
> Anyway, good luck mate, i'm working with Scott too and it's going well so far (albeit only 2wks!)


Well, I am a bit stronger than you but look like total crap, I would trade you any day for your body and genetics.

Hell, if I had a body like yours, I would stop training.

If you added any more size, then cut some, you would look better than most and could easily compete.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Well, I am a bit stronger than you but look like total crap, I would trade you any day for your body and genetics.
> 
> Hell, if I had a body like yours, I would stop training.
> 
> If you added any more size, then cut some, you would look better than most and could easily compete.


You on the beer again Hacks? :beer: :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sharpy76 said:


> You on the beer again Hacks? :beer: :lol:


Not yet big guy, in in 14 minutes I will be starting. :lol:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

good luck with this mate!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> good luck with this mate!!


Thanks mate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok nothing much to report today I'm still waiting for Scotts program to get me,

Tonight will be out with miss's and Ribs will be on menu :tongue: cant wait. I'm thinking this my last 2 days off relaxing as I should have my program any time now so I can get cracking on Monday.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Last day of freedom!
> 
> Reza likes to re add crucial elements which throw off hours of work lol joking mate but dammit that did hurl a diet out the window lol
> 
> Monday u train for real!


 :innocent: I did apologize, I have a forgetful memory.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fill ya boots whilst you still can

Mucker


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so pics as promised current weight this afternoon was around 94KG

After tonites meal i'm guessing 96kg lol, PLS don't be disrespectful and point out that I'm fat and and lardy and this and that as I know I'm hence why i'm doing a recomp!

I was lot leaner 3 weeks back but then decided I'm going to try a 4500cal lean bulk, Well as you can see it did not go to plan lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

how the f%ck can you say your fat mate when you have abs?? :cursing: :confused1:

if your fat then i must be buddah! 

I'll trade you your fat physique for my actual fat physique :lol: looking good mate, im sure others will also say your not fat


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> how the f%ck can you say your fat mate when you have abs?? :cursing: :confused1:
> 
> if your fat then i must be buddah!
> 
> I'll trade you your fat physique for my actual fat physique :lol: looking good mate, im sure others will also say your not fat


Mate that is not abs lol thats just years off squating and grapling that has given me a chunky abdomen muscles!

And on this forum unless you are sub 10 people will call you fat so I thought I save my self the flaming and state that I know I'm FAT.

But thanks for the kind comments


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

OK so not much to report today. Still waiting for Mr Francis to put together the finishing touches to my diet and program, I'm realy hoping to get started tomorrow. :rockon:

So today no training just chilling TV and FOOD. I know I know food is the last thing I should be thinking about wright about now but hey is the fat boys last day and I think Dominos has 50% off:drool:


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

reza85 said:


> And on this forum unless you are sub 10 people will call you fat so I thought I save my self the flaming and state that I know I'm FAT.


Is that the people that think they are below 10 when they are actually 15%, so many people talk crap about % I think that's a good frame to work with though, you can see that you have been in good shape before and from reading a lot of Dutch's posts I'm sure you will look even better in a few months

Good luck


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

valleygater said:


> Is that the people that think they are below 10 when they are actually 15%, so many people talk crap about % I think that's a good frame to work with though, you can see that you have been in good shape before and from reading a lot of Dutch's posts I'm sure you will look even better in a few months
> 
> Good luck


Thanks buddy.

Yes I have been allot leaner then this before 4/5 kg never sub 10% but 12%13% but my problem is i cant seem to maintain it hoping Scott can sort that.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just seen the pics mate and if I get half way to those results I will made up. No ****.

Your gonna be immense given the time and training.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Natural or assisted?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well in mate, looking like you have a good base to start with already.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Well in mate, looking like you have a good base to start with already.


he looks fat and disgusting glad im not starting at that weight , size and obeseness lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> Diet Supps training sent mate
> 
> Let's rock
> 
> *Shock week coming up*


All i have to say is i hope your mentally and physically prepared for it mate!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Enjoy the shock week mate, get ready for the DOMs!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think you look good. Lose a little bit of body fat and it will all show.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Milky said:


> Well in mate, looking like you have a good base to start with already.


Thanks for popping in Milky

Flinty your to kind mate I'm glad my fatness disgust you I did warn you not look lol.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I think you look good. Lose a little bit of body fat and it will all show.


well Flinty put it best fat and Disgusting so yes aim will be to loose body fat.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Diet Supps training sent mate
> 
> Let's rock
> 
> Shock week coming up


Yes sir I'm on it like super sonic ! I must say after posting pics and getting the fat comments from the likes off Flinty (Fat and disgusting) I'm motivated as hell.

By the way I was not tensing in my pics :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you do realise i was bieng sarcastic dont you lol.. but im glad your motivated, Scott certainly has done the job with rack and few others so if you work hard im sure it will take you very little time to look even better !!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> you do realise i was bieng sarcastic dont you lol.. but im glad your motivated, Scott certainly has done the job with rack and few others so if you work hard im sure it will take you very little time to look even better !!!


No i genuinely thought you meant it but didn't mind mate honestly i know I have allot weight to take off me.

Got my program now and diet and i'm going to make sure I do Mr Francis justice you will see :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

reza85 said:


> No i genuinely thought you meant it but didn't mind mate honestly i know I have allot weight to take off me.
> 
> Got my program now and diet and i'm going to make sure I do Mr Francis justice you will see :thumbup1:


PMSL - have you seen the fcukin state of me bro... i was bieng sarcastic as you were going on about how fat you were and your not fat at all ya cnut lol hence the eyes rolling pic in my first comment ...

never mind , good luck bro i wish i was starting at your size right now that is all i will say !!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> PMSL - have you seen the fcukin state of me bro... i was bieng sarcastic as you were going on about how fat you were and your not fat at all ya cnut lol hence the eyes rolling pic in my first comment ...
> 
> never mind , good luck bro i wish i was starting at your size right now that is all i will say !!!


I'm sure your being modest mate but thanks for the comments


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok So day one every thing when't as to plan.

Back session was great very different to what I normally do.

Diet spot on only ate what was on my meal plan and no snacks felt very hungry at times but made me realize even though I eat clean I eat heck off allot off it!

At this point I would like to thank Scott for letting me keep protein pancakes in my diet I must say they are keeping me sane  .

I weighed my self today and I was 95kg first thing in the morning and I will only be doing this every Monday from now on.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:drool: Nearly time for protein pancakes !


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking solid in your pics mate, I am blessed with a wide waist naturally aswell (bit thicker than yours though!) I too am surprised at the volume/good selection of food being kept in Scoot has some great meal plans to keep it interesting and tasting good!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL ethere I'm way to greedy or you are getting abit more food.

You are very wright Scot has given me also a very good selection plus he has allowed me to keep protein pancakes in you should ask him if he can let you add that in they are awesome :cool2:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> LOL ethere I'm way to greedy or you are getting abit more food.
> 
> You are very wright Scot has given me also a very good selection plus he has allowed me to keep protein pancakes in you should ask him if he can let you add that in they are awesome :cool2:


What the ingredients then Rex?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Last meal down me (pancakes) and i'm set also Preped all meals for tomorrow cant wait LEGS

I just hope I wont get the bloody cramps in my lumber spine after todays session I had to sit for 20 min for the blood to move out my back lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't get me wrong I'm always hungry lol I've been a big fat cvnt before too ha! Used to make them all the time for breakfast with some vanilla flavouring, banana protein, oats and fresh fruit. Too tempting to put honey on them for me, granulated splenda is fantastic though!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> What the ingredients then Rex?


OK 10 egg whites 2 scoops off protein shake coconut flour and oats and milk 1 banana 1tea spoon cinnamon cooked in coconut oil or organic butter that my recipe you can chop and change to hit your macros


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm always hungry lol I've been a big fat cvnt before too ha! Used to make them all the time for breakfast with some vanilla flavouring, banana protein, oats and fresh fruit. Too tempting to put honey on them for me, granulated splenda is fantastic though!


LOL honey by the time you add honey thats another 100g off carbs mate thats 400cals in its own honestly they are sweet enough with the banana just make them thin and they should be fine


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> OK 10 egg whites 2 scoops off protein shake coconut flour and oats and milk 1 banana 1tea spoon cinnamon cooked in coconut oil or organic butter that my recipe you can chop and change to hit your macros


Sounds good


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ahh this feels like a little Alpha support group lol NO ****


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

you on any anabolics?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

With my post workout meal I can actually put together the ingredients into pankcakes, will be mixing them up tomorrow! And tell me about it on the honey, probably why I **** up my gaining periods when I do them by myself and not under guidance lol!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

baggsy said:


> you on any anabolics?


I'm on test mate 600mg a week why ?

Lol dosent look like it does it ? :lol: In my defence though mostly fat as you can see from pic am at 96kg at 5.8 so there is some muscle there some were :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> With my post workout meal I can actually put together the ingredients into pankcakes, will be mixing them up tomorrow! And tell me about it on the honey, probably why I **** up my gaining periods when I do them by myself and not under guidance lol!


Make sure you do and tell me how it goes for me is a must cause is like cheat with out the cheat so t keeps me sane


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks boss all set for tomorrows war on legs will report in the evening.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so another day and thing when't as to plan had great leg session and by the end doing 100rep calf's x1 then 50x1 I was struggling to walk.

Diet was spot on again all meals as planed and no cheating again felt starving like marvin at times but stuck it out.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Gotta be hungry to then eat!
> 
> Trust me! #team alpha


I do big guy 100% other wise I wont have stayed hungry I know you are the man with the plan !

By the way came up with an alternative for hack squats Swiss ball squats with dumbbells on shoulders by the 9th rep I was in tears lol (Awesome Tri set)


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Gotta be hungry to then eat!
> 
> Trust me! #team alpha


I do big guy 100% other wise I wont have stayed hungry I know you are the man with the plan !

By the way came up with an alternative for hack squats Swiss ball squats with dumbbells on shoulders by the 9th rep I was in tears lol (Awesome Tri set)


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok nearly bed time prep for tomorrow is all done and ready to crack with the first cardio session in a long time!

As Scott has said for the first 2 weeks I can do as I pls so I'm thinking 30 min off intervals 1min on 1 min off on the x trainer, If i dont report back tomorrow night pls be aware that I have had a heart attack in the gym and i'm in A&E :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck Rez, give it ur all buddy!!

I wont in on team alpha!! i mau need to add a few stones to compete with you big boys tho lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> #jumptoit


Hi Scot hope you have had good day thanks for the Links.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Good luck Rez, give it ur all buddy!!
> 
> I wont in on team alpha!! i mau need to add a few stones to compete with you big boys tho lol


Hey buddy thanks for popping in you seem in very good shape for your avi dont let my fatness fool you mate once striped down to my goal off 10% ill be extremely happy with 90kg


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so another day down another craving conquered today was cardio day. Did 35min on spin bikes intervals and then abs oh and my legs were killing me after Scots tri set yesterday.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Got your email TA!
> 
> And ha Tri set is awesome ain't it


Yes sir quad felt like they have been nicely tenderized wile i was on the spin bike today.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Subbed!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well in fella, looks like its kicked off nicely


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

jimmywst said:


> Well in fella, looks like its kicked off nicely


Yea is going well buddy must say this is the most dedication I have has in a wile.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so another day another dollar had a great chest and shoulder session amazing pump BUZZING through it when I did my last set i did not want it to end lol.

Diet wise still sticking to it and going strong I'm hoping once results start it will motivate me even more to stick it out 100%.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

IN! Only just spotted this


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

RACK said:


> IN! Only just spotted this


Hey Rack good to have you pop by thanks bud.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

subbed. looking good in those pics at the beginning! Especially as you say you were 120kg holy sh1t!  looking forward to the updates


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so end off the week today and it had gone great.

Today was arms and bumps were insane 10set super set loved It think by the end off it my arms were pumped up to 18 inches.

Also weight was taken today and I was sitting on 93kg so thats 2kg down from Monday I feel and look a touch leaner but I think is mostly glycogen and water lost from the weekend feast.

Tomorrow 45min spin then abs


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> subbed. looking good in those pics at the beginning! Especially as you say you were 120kg holy sh1t!  looking forward to the updates


Thanks bro yes I was 120kg 48% body fat at 16/17 around 5.4 lol it was epic I look like umpa lumpa:lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha. get a pic up mate you should be proud!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't have a scanner but will do mate


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Only just spotted this too?!? But unfortunatly i'm out

I joke I joke. IN


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Steuk said:


> Only just spotted this too?!? But unfortunatly i'm out
> 
> I joke I joke. IN


Cool :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

reza85 said:


> Thanks bro yes I was 120kg 48% body fat at 16/17 around 5.4 lol it was epic I look like umpa lumpa:lol:


No chance of 48% bodyfat mate.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

hackskii said:


> No chance of 48% bodyfat mate.


LOL Mate I'm gone post a pic so you can see I was a Size 48 waist, In all honesty it was done on a hand held one at the Gp and we all know how accurate they are :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

reza85 said:


> LOL Mate I'm gone post a pic so you can see I was a Size 48 waist, In all honesty it was done on a hand held one at the Gp and we all know how accurate they are :whistling:


Like I said, not possible.

Men tend to be lower in bodyfat in general than women, I have seen only one person 33% and that is nothing close to 48% and that was a very fat woman.

Human skelatal system is about 35 pounds, the rest is organs, fat, and muscle, along with water.

If you went in dehydrated it totally skews the test big time.

Post a pic, I will tell you what it was.

How tall are you?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm 5.8 mate back then I was around 5.4 ish


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

My scales have read 145kg @ 55% fat at one time, but how accurate are tanita scales?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

reza85 said:


> I'm 5.8 mate back then I was around 5.4 ish


How many pounds did you weigh?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

hackskii said:


> How many pounds did you weigh?


I think around 264 mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> My scales have read 145kg @ 55% fat at one time, but how accurate are tanita scales?


Mine tell me now out 93kg I'm 45.6% bf! I think they may be a little out!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Mine tell me now out 93kg I'm 45.6% bf! I think they may be a little out!


LOL yea maybe 48% body fat is impossible but I was told I was probly the fattest kid in London due to weight to height ratio


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so todays Spin got it out the way did not have time to eat this morning so did it fasted well BCAA's are not fasted but no breakfast great class.

Now here is were the real battle begins absolutely starving today and due to being at home with the GF just cant get my mind of it like when I'm at work. :cursing:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Stay strong pal


Will do Sir

I shall not let her tempt me with her champagne Truffles and tasty non chicken breast meals lol :laugh:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Breasts and a truffle sound too good! Erg did I read wrong?


LOL something like that


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Feel your pain, I had to leave the room last night there was pizza everywhere!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Feel your pain, I had to leave the room last night there was pizza everywhere!


Been there too many times myself recently, find myself sitting at the breakfast bar muttering into my chicken and rice whilst the

Mrs ( unsympathetic moo) and her mates plough through an Indian in the lounge.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

jimmywst said:


> Been there too many times myself recently, find myself sitting at the breakfast bar muttering into my chicken and rice whilst the
> 
> Mrs ( unsympathetic moo) and her mates plough through an Indian in the lounge.


LOL chicken and rice sounds good wright about now I got chicken and broccoli lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Chicken and broccoli I cram weekdays fella... Cheeky bid if reggae sauce mind.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

OK so weekends out the way and I must say even though I missed a couple off meals and was extremely tempted to cheat never did had some nuts and dried fruits or sugar free jelly instead.

All prep done for tomorrow and cant wait to get cracking with the new program looks great. :thumb:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

lost 2kg last week though be it that it was mostly water weight from junk but still aiming for 1kg same this week


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Wr recomping so 2kg will be fat and water pow! PBS this week! Growing


Will do mate PB's will be a big focus


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

OK so today was great day had an awesome session managed to get 70kg not including the bar so around 80 on single arm barbell rows on the Olympic bar Ill post a vid on form from you tube.






Diet Spot on also.

only down side i saw my cousin and he said that he thinks i'm shrinking  I said i'm leaning out lol :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

You always get people like that when dieting dont let it head **** you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> You always get people like that when dieting dont let it head **** you mate :thumbup1:


Thanks Alan I wont let it get to me


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok all prep done for tomorrow

Cant wait till my leg session the work looks nutssssssssssss


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

HA same for me legs tomorrow Im abit more aprehensive quadruple drop set looks nasty!

Being sick after legs makes you ALPHA


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

from the time I got up till the time I did it I just could not weight to get on my legs session involving 360kg leg press close feet (Panzy) and 110kg ATG Squats for 15 reps that was epic also 170KG after all that on box squats for 4/5 reps.

Only downer was I had front squats on my program and I could not do them for the life off me !:no:Retard


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh and I was F-ing starving after that session but as always stuck it out


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool thanks mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Front squats are a pain to get mate, practice with just the bar first. I find crossing my arms and pinnin the bar to me helps a lot.

Nice work on the weight loss too. Forget the "oh you're shrinking" comments. Few months time you'll be a lot stronger, a lot leaner and showing your abs off!! That's the Team Alpha way


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Front squats can be tricky form RACK suggested is how I do'em just keep your elbows high when you start failing so you dont dump it and lose your upper back tightness


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

RACK said:


> Front squats are a pain to get mate, practice with just the bar first. I find crossing my arms and pinnin the bar to me helps a lot.
> 
> Nice work on the weight loss too. Forget the "oh you're shrinking" comments. Few months time you'll be a lot stronger, a lot leaner and showing your abs off!! That's the Team Alpha way


Thanks Rack and Liam

Honestly for the life off me I could not get them ! Back squats I could do all day infact when ever i dont feel like doing legs I do Squat sessions 10/12 sets off squats I love them.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so today was cardio and Abs had great 35min session on intervals on Spin bike and then 15min Abs to finish off. Diet spot on !

But I have been feeling low and flat the whole day after the session not only now I feel like I'm shrinking but now I feel small and fat not good day feel really down:thumbdown:

Gone go out with a few mates to smoke some http://www.google.com/imgres?q=shisha&um=1&hl=en&newwindow=1&sa=N&tbm=isch&tbnid=TTKTPA6OPzruuM:&imgrefurl=http://www.drugfreehomes.org/tag/shisha-smoking&docid=IcAsYufXVhe9YM&imgurl=http://www.drugfreehomes.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/shisha.jpg&w=300&h=400&ei=YRFaUPzqGpDs0gXf0YCAAg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=858&vpy=89&dur=974&hovh=259&hovw=194&tx=111&ty=176&sig=105069537432465991610&page=1&tbnh=147&tbnw=90&start=0&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:14,s:0,i:118&biw=1366&bih=667


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I know I'm Bitching on now but I really feel like **** today cant wait to do my chest and shoulder session tomorrow at least the pump will cheer me up for a few hours ! :crying:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Scott do you not agree with the Spin bike ? I asked poliquin and he said as long as the resistance is high and the effort equals that he thinks its a very good piece off cardio kit ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The flat and fat feeling will come and go mate, its part and parcel of cuttin up, trimmin down, body recomp. The first bit is just water comin off. Don't worry about your clothes not feelin as tight, you not lookin as big, you'll be lookin a lot leaner and the illusion of bein bigger will be far better than lookin a bit more swollen (if you get what I mean) we all have days like this, last week I thought I was fat! You're nailing diet and trainin and once you adjust your thinkin you'll be lovin your look. Its just a transition period to a new way of thinkin 

Drop me a pm if you feel like it again bud


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

RACK said:


> The flat and fat feeling will come and go mate, its part and parcel of cuttin up, trimmin down, body recomp. The first bit is just water comin off. Don't worry about your clothes not feelin as tight, you not lookin as big, you'll be lookin a lot leaner and the illusion of bein bigger will be far better than lookin a bit more swollen (if you get what I mean) we all have days like this, last week I thought I was fat! You're nailing diet and trainin and once you adjust your thinkin you'll be lovin your look. Its just a transition period to a new way of thinkin
> 
> Drop me a pm if you feel like it again bud


Thanks alot man I really appreciated the pep talk I needed today I'm sticking it out no matter how bad it gets TEAM ALPHA :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No worries, that's what I'm here for. All part of the Team!

Beat that note book each week, nail that diet, know you're gettin stronger and leaner and lookin better


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Any hiit training with heavy resistance is wicked! Builds muscle!


Cool will keep doing ! Was that the answear to my Spin bike Q?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Coolio


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounds like youve had a tough day boss! Do you good going and chilling out with the boys, smash it tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Sounds like youve had a tough day boss! Do you good going and chilling out with the boys, smash it tomorrow :thumb:


Thanks man I need to smoke my shisha if you ever down London we shall do a Shisha day out team alpha style


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

RACK said:


> The flat and fat feeling will come and go mate, its part and parcel of cuttin up, trimmin down, body recomp. The first bit is just water comin off. Don't worry about your clothes not feelin as tight, you not lookin as big, you'll be lookin a lot leaner and the illusion of bein bigger will be far better than lookin a bit more swollen (if you get what I mean) we all have days like this, last week I thought I was fat! You're nailing diet and trainin and once you adjust your thinkin you'll be lovin your look. Its just a transition period to a new way of thinkin
> 
> Drop me a pm if you feel like it again bud


Great support mate. Nice to hear things like that.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Keep your focus reza. Bad days are there to bring the fight out in us. Keep going my man.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Good advice
> 
> Emailed u Rez mail me back son


Did boss looking forward to it 

- - - Updated - - -



Shorty29 said:


> Keep your focus reza. Bad days are there to bring the fight out in us. Keep going my man.


Thanks for the support hope I can give you some when u need it back :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Its a late one but i am subbed mate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so no work today had a hospital appointment Diet has been verey hard today hardly ate but is fine as I still had a good session after a needle was kept in my vain for 30min and befor you ask nothing useful was injected :whistling:

Chest and shoulders today abit dispointed with my self as I rely wanted a PB on bench but my best I only managed reps 4/5 setsx3 with 125KG (130kg) was the goal will be going for it next week 

Hope the rest off Team Alpha is having a great day


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Its a late one but i am subbed mate


Thanks Haysey good to have you on bored


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

All have off days mate although that benching seems pretty strong to me! Keep smashing it


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Arms in a few hours!
> 
> Bi, Tri, forearms and calves and Abbs
> 
> Big one!!


Yes sir


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so today was the end off week 2 and I'm down to 90kg so that's 2kg down last week in 5 days and nearly 3kg down this week in 7 days so that's a total off 5kg.

Must say Diet is been 100% and I dont get hungry much any more or well i do but i just deal with it.

Had a great arm session today hit the target that Mr Francis set out for me but I'm feeling flat as a pancake with no baking powder hardly got a pump even towards the end off the session :sad:

Never the less I'm happy with the weights I used as it was set by Scott for this week.

Not doing this much this weekend as can't take the gf out as she would wane eat out and all the boys wane do is get ****ed ! So is spin class for me fist thing tomorrow:rockon:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Lifes little temptations! You can take the gf out just go somewhere nice have a steak/chicken with no sauce and a jacket spud or green veg! Gotta live a little do you good. I know its hard not to join your mates though but now I just drive and enjoy seeing them all make ****s of themselves lol

Sound abit more upbeat today anyway, great work on the weight loss you will be onto a lean bulk in no time mate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Lifes little temptations! You can take the gf out just go somewhere nice have a steak/chicken with no sauce and a jacket spud or green veg! Gotta live a little do you good. I know its hard not to join your mates though but now I just drive and enjoy seeing them all make ****s of themselves lol
> 
> Sound abit more upbeat today anyway, great work on the weight loss you will be onto a lean bulk in no time mate


To be honest she is ok with it so I'm not gone offer lol :tt2:

And I'm very lucky I never drink even when bulking I think I drink 2/4 times a year if that :beer:

Yea mate cant wait till I get on that lean bulk it will be happy days to feel pumped again I dont miss food much but I do miss the pump.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I miss eating crap I've always been a binger, its a shame consistency with the diet is a massive part of bb'ing lol. Lucky with the gf not minding!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Well done on the weight loss mate. You really should be chuffed with that.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> I miss eating crap I've always been a binger, its a shame consistency with the diet is a massive part of bb'ing lol. Lucky with the gf not minding!


I hear you on that one mate. I love a good food binge! Tough old game bodybuilding eh!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Mate your 5kg down that's immense good no great work mate


Thanks Scott your advise and training has gone a long way.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Great work on the weight loss fella, you should be well chuffed!!!

Keep it up


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

5kg in 2 weeks is really good mate, don't worry about feeling flat and no pump it comes with dropping weight. Concentrate on the weight loss and keep going.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Great work on the weight loss fella, you should be well chuffed!!!
> 
> Keep it up


7

Thanks Sharpy new avi looks sick


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> 5kg in 2 weeks is really good mate, don't worry about feeling flat and no pump it comes with dropping weight. Concentrate on the weight loss and keep going.


Thanks Liam I Know I need to man up and stop wingeing about the no pump sessions  And yea buddy I'm extremely happy with results as abs are becoming allot more visible now, especially in the morning when i wake. I think ill be happy with another 5/8 kg's down. To be honest I don't wane be under 10% even if i could get there ill be happy with 12%.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok Abs and Spin done today, Had a huge pump from intervals hill climb on quads more lactic acid in any thing.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

this is extremely sad on a Saturday day night but who cares lol

Cycle is planed the blast will start in 2 weeks cant wait !!!!!! if all goes to plan I will have updated pics up in about 4 weeks or so and another in 6 weeks !

Anavar test and naps  :bounce:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok today was suppose to be my day off i'm going down the gym soon to do some cardio as due to work won't be able to do my cardio on wed.

I'm really really missing my sunday cheat days not even pizza but brown rice and mince and cheese lol, This week to with out one by the looks off it atleast another 6 or so to go


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> One to go mate


Only one week to go ? are we changing the program ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cardio done I'm actully starting to like cardio I know crazy ha :scared:

40 min on cross trainer intervals apparently 600cals down but i recon mor like 400 as these machines over estimate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so all prep done and going for a lost off atleast 1kg, Last week was 3kg so maybe even 2kg this week,

I think Scott is giving me a new program also so waiting for that to arrive cant wait


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Subbed, interesting read mate...

Im also on the chicken and broccoli... Getting used to it now though, was a killer at the start


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Sent mate! Let's smash this #teamalpha


Got it mate nice one


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ben_Dover said:


> Subbed, interesting read mate...
> 
> Im also on the chicken and broccoli... Getting used to it now though, was a killer at the start


Hi buddy

LOL i dont have a problem with chicken and broccoli at all but I rather have chicken and rice 

But must say Scott has got me on the sweet potato and that stuff is lovely.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok today was great day had a fair few comments about how much leaner i'm getting and looking alot more vascular in legs/calfs 

Diet 100% hunger pains are not as bad any more but still get them.

Training was chest even though I felt flat as any thing I still got 110kg on incline for 5 reps then 4 then 3. Even though all sets were 5reps I dont count is some one even as so much comes near the bar.

I cant stand people that claim they can bench 140 or 160 and all reps are spotted! going by that I think I still can get my previous pb on bench witch was 140kg x2


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> LOL i dont have a problem with chicken and broccoli at all but I rather have chicken and rice
> 
> But must say Scott has got me on the sweet potato and that stuff is lovely.


Same I have sweet potato fries I love the stuff


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

x3 love them, had them when we ate out yesterday aswell they are the ****! Strong Incline work boss even though your dropping weight. Its gonna sky rocket when you get on your blast!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> See that's my boy! Smashing weight loss and gna smash the strength size gain!!!


  I'm aiming for 5/10kg increase

- - - Updated - - -

prep done for tomorrow all ready for LEGS :rockon:


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

sub'd, you've made some great progress in such a short amount of time...sounds like I've got some stalking of "Team Alpha" threads to try decipher some of the tips you've gotten.

Kill it tomorrow, had legs today.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

JonnyF156 said:


> sub'd, you've made some great progress in such a short amount of time...sounds like I've got some stalking of "Team Alpha" threads to try decipher some of the tips you've gotten.
> 
> Kill it tomorrow, had legs today.


Thanks mate to be honest if you listen to what Scott has to say and do it 100% you will get results but it needs to be 100%


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Thanks mate to be honest if you listen to what Scott has to say and do it 100% you will get results but it needs to be 100%


Ha, I'm not as privileged as you guys in working with him! Pleased to be along for the ride and seeing you guys make a change


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

JonnyF156 said:


> Ha, I'm not as privileged as you guys in working with him! Pleased to be along for the ride and seeing you guys make a change


No problem :thumb:


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm in mate!

Strong fooker already. *jealous*


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> LOL i dont have a problem with chicken and broccoli at all but I rather have chicken and rice
> 
> But must say Scott has got me on the sweet potato and that stuff is lovely.


I've just started carb cycling, 2 weeks of hardly any apart from a Saturday refeed, then slowly introducing them around training... Might have to try some sweet potato this weekend


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ben_Dover said:


> I've just started carb cycling, 2 weeks of hardly any apart from a Saturday refeed, then slowly introducing them around training... Might have to try some sweet potato this weekend


Ok today was Leg day today and I never felt hamstrings so hammered 5x5 hamstring curl and then Stiff leged deadlift. Got a decent 110kg out on the 3 sets for 8 reps on rebook stepper bar to toes I'm hopeing this is gone increase my dead lift as goal is 200kg for 8 but will see in a few weeks 

Diet I must say leg days is when i feel the most hungry but i just had to see it out and made sure I do not cheat as Scott wants anothere 3kg this week off me :whistling: Ill be happy with 1/2 lol


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

That's a huge lift Reza! I'm looking forward to getting deadlifts back in my routine, might be next week?

Then you'll see what us mere mortals are capable of!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks buddy I never considered my self strong just half decent on all lifts but after what Scott said about his back blowing up from dead lifts i'm back on the goal off 200 for 8 but normal deadlifts as i'm quad dominant i'm hoping all this hamstring work is gone bring my deadlift up.

And you are alot younger then me in few years you be out lifting me easy :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice strength there mate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

RACK said:


> Nice strength there mate


  Thanks mate I know you are a beast would love to get session with every one one day


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Today was Cardio and abs 45 min session only as I was hammered from legs yesterday my Hamstrings and and lower back even up to near roimboids are all shattered I could barely walk today I could only take tiny short steps as i could not even stretch my hamstrings


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

reza85 said:


> Thanks mate I know you are a beast would love to get session with every one one day


Hold that thought mate, we're going to try and get a full Team Alpha training session sorted soon as I was talkin with @dutch_scott about it last night.

Will be great to get everyone together and push each other over the limit!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nearly 3 weeks down and I have been sticking to the program like glue, Cant believe I have not had a cheat day yet even my GF is impressed :blush:

Back session today abit ****ed as I could only get 14 reps on chins but they were full reps with a controlled tempo (Chin above the bar) if i was gone cheat easy 20+ Dead lift was decent no belt no straps I got 180 for 7 reps and I was only going for 5. by the time we got to wide grip chins it was over barly was getting 6/10 out.

Feel alot bigger this week as I think taking 50mg off oxy is filling me up weight lost would be interesting tomorrow as I feel like i'm holding fair bit off water


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Gotta love oxy's for that BIG feeling 

Nice work on not cheating too mate, it makes it sooooooo much better when you do have a meal off when you worked hard for it. Trust me on this one haha


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Strength seems great, impressed with the dead lifts and chins mate. Nice work


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Send me some
> 
> Good feedback Saturday and well talk cheat day Sunday


Lol I knew I put weight this week 1.4 kg up :whistling:

Man I can guarantee you 110% I stuck to diet and did not cheat one bit


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Gotta be excited about the prospect of a cheat day fella! When did you start your blast?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so shoulders today and after a heavy pre exhaus off 3super sets on fron raise 10reps and lat raise15 reps with 16kg dumbbells I still managed 2 sets off 5 with 40kg dumbell press so i was happy with that.

Diet 100% as always

Instead off loosing 1/2 kg this week i put on 1.4kg thanks to oxy 50 lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Gotta be excited about the prospect of a cheat day fella! When did you start your blast?


lol monday mate you know i'm not gone have a crazy cheat day I might just have a meal as i dont wane F*ck things up maybe as weight is up 1.4kg as it is and i'm only 5 days in to blast lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea I don't really feel like I need one either so hear you on that!

I think it helps me sometimes anyway having been fat before, gives you that determination to not get like that again. Haven't ran oxy's before never can get hold of good orals so usually stay away from them, might have to dabble now though!

Sounds like all is good anyway boss, keep plugging!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I don't really feel like I need one either so hear you on that!
> 
> I think it helps me sometimes anyway having been fat before, gives you that determination to not get like that again. Haven't ran oxy's before never can get hold of good orals so usually stay away from them, might have to dabble now though!
> 
> Sounds like all is good anyway boss, keep plugging!


Mate you know i don't rate orals my self but they have there place in a blast not a long term thing. Ticking by Team Alpha style 

- - - Updated - - -



Bad Alan said:


> Yea I don't really feel like I need one either so hear you on that!
> 
> I think it helps me sometimes anyway having been fat before, gives you that determination to not get like that again. Haven't ran oxy's before never can get hold of good orals so usually stay away from them, might have to dabble now though!
> 
> Sounds like all is good anyway boss, keep plugging!


Mate you know i don't rate orals my self but they have there place in a blast not a long term thing. Ticking by Team Alpha style


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Med tech make primo/haloteston oral mix
> 
> Heard they r rocket fuel


Will look in to this


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Med tech make primo/haloteston oral mix
> 
> Heard they r rocket fuel


Need me some of this !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

So, why would one run halotestin during a cycle if one is not competing?

It gives some strength gains, hardness look, but aggression is a bit of a problem for some, and the muscle gains to me one would choose another oral than halo.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

hackskii said:


> So, why would one run halotestin during a cycle if one is not competing?
> 
> It gives some strength gains, hardness look, but aggression is a bit of a problem for some, and the muscle gains to me one would choose another oral than halo.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

reza85 said:


> A buddy of mine juiced for many many years, only time he ever went off on his family to where he was out of control was on halo.
> 
> I mean for power lifting yes, for hardness on stage yes, for bodybuilding, nah, I would suggest anadrol over halo for that, either one probably still is not the best solution for keep-able gains.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I think like Scott says it serves a purpose when you need it i have never used it but i would love to give ago and smash some bp's


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Smash PBS, then phase 17aa androgen out whilst adding more anabolic, decrease volume keep undulating power program high, increase protein, extra power added now equals more tissue via then process AFTER halo
> 
> Worked for my clients for 10 years


I know what i'm going to get for my next blast.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dutch_scott said:


> Steroids have nothing to do with tendon strength, that is an adaptive response from a muscle that is worked under load.
> 
> You do not need steroids for this.
> 
> ...


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well not 100% on this but from what i understand that tendons will get stronger due to heavier weights used to train the muscle and yes i do agree not as fast as muscle but yet still improvements due to the increase in weights used due to the effect off the drug.

I dont think Scott will have any one using this short term or on its own for that matter but infact just for a short term not only increase in strenght but also CNS iffecinacy again due to the loads used so combined with something like test not you should keep muscle gains but fair amount off new stenght gains that could lead to more new muscle


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Mainly for the agression and focus during sessions helping with beating PB's I think. Loving Hack's posts recently though good discussion and a sense of humour!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just saw ur post lol no need for mine

Alan this is what this forum is all about information not calling people names and acting childish hacks is a very smart man no doubt.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dutch_scott said:


> I strongly disagree from years of practice and any steroid which illicits an increase in focus aggression


You just said and I will quote you here: *"Aggression is state of mind *

*
*

*
Let urself act before u think is your fault not androgens"*

Yes they do promote aggression Cheq drops do, Methyl1testosterone does, and deca for me does.

Was that not you on a large amount of tren not long ago that had issues with your mind?

Yep, that was you dutch, even suggested to your guys to go the acetate just so if issues happened less clearance time to get back to normal.

Shrapy complained about the mind screw tren does.

You contradicted yourself there buddy.



dutch_scott said:


> which leads to strength which causes super compensation by muscles


Please do not insult me with words out of context, super compensation happens to do with carb depletion, exercise and carb loading. If you like I can explain your use of the word within context just so you can learn what it is, I will be happy to do so.

The mechanism that tendons get stronger is an adaptive response to a stronger muscle.

If that was in fact the case you would not have tore your right pec while on cycle instead of not being on cycle, you get pushed pass your genetic limit and the muscle gets too strong for the ligiment. 99% of all muscle tears I have had and seen others have were on steroids, including you, me, JW007, and I can give you a long list with this one.



dutch_scott said:


> And iv poo pooed that test anadrol recovery VRs keeping gains stuff for years with nearly every client.


No you have not, different steroids act different than others, do a anavar cycle only and a test cycle and tell me which one will give you bigger faster gains.

Its real, you can't change this one.



dutch_scott said:


> Any real world coach will attest to using one steroid for out an out androgens for focus power strength and aggression followed by a high anabolic mild androgenic for the growth phase.


Did you not comment again on aggression?

Thanks for validating my point here again.



dutch_scott said:


> No one can argue with the growth of people like Liam and sharpy here and it's from this.


What?

Sharpy has some of the best genetics I ever saw, he responds better than 90% of the guys on steroids, please do not use things out of context here, dude would grow if he just even lifted weights and was on a test only cycle, that dude has freak genetics.

I am just voicing my opinion here mate, steroids do not strengthen ligaments, it is an adaptive response from a stronger muscle.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I really like halo, took it a few times, even when doin mma. I don't find my temper is bad on it but it does give me mega focus for the session I'm about to do.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I need to look into this halo stuff, so for pure aggression halo is the best?

I have a fight coming up so need to increase focus and anger


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I need to look into this halo stuff, so for pure aggression halo is the best?
> 
> I have a fight coming up so need to increase focus and anger


What weight you fighting at ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Today was cardio fasted 45 min done great spin class with a great sights lol 

Came home smashed protein pancakes and now just chilling waiting to go and smoke some shisha with the GF and few othere all is good in the hood apart from the SH*T loads off water that i'm holding off oxy but i feel full as a house and cant wait for Mondays incline session PB hear I come.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Always look at the positives pal #teamslpha


Always next week is gone be a big week numbers will show


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just gotta expect water with oxy mate, you'll soon forget it when you're trashin pb's!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Sharpy has some of the best genetics I ever saw, he responds better than 90% of the guys on steroids, please do not use things out of context here, dude would grow if he just even lifted weights and was on a test only cycle, that dude has freak genetics.


You have to take into consideration that this is my first cycle for years, also, i had been out of training for years so the gain's i've got so far are maybe, some what exaggerated?

I highly doubt that my next cycle will see as good results, hope i'm wrong though?!

But i'll take the "freak genetics" though, thanks! 

@reza85 what lab are your oxy's mate?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> You have to take into consideration that this is my first cycle for years, also, i had been out of training for years so the gain's i've got so far are maybe, some what exaggerated?
> 
> I highly doubt that my next cycle will see as good results, hope i'm wrong though?!
> 
> ...


Pro chem mate 99% the gear my way at the mo is prochem as i get very cheap


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

RACK said:


> Just gotta expect water with oxy mate, you'll soon forget it when you're trashin pb's!!!!!!!


I know Rack but my cheat day to day and i'm scared i'm gone look like a water balloon tomorrow i'm not going all out, I'm going to stick to protein pancakes and a small treat during the day


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cheat day so far I have had 3 cups off low cal hotchocolat biscuit bars and a home made protein cake that I made  guesstimate 2000/2500 calls


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

In all honesty i wane go crazy all out like dominos and ben and jerrys but i can't get my self to do it lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

#SnapCity can be your next slogan :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

MutantX said:


> #SnapCity can be your next slogan :lol:


LOL Cant man i'm gone keep it as tame as I can minimize the damage 

#Alphacontrol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sharpy76 said:


> You have to take into consideration that this is my first cycle for years, also, i had been out of training for years so the gain's i've got so far are maybe, some what exaggerated?
> 
> I highly doubt that my next cycle will see as good results, hope i'm wrong though?!
> 
> ...


Yes, muscle memory, fresh with room to gain, on cycle, gains should be impressive, just I was amazed just how impressive.

But, your genetics are good, some of the best I have seen, your ascetics are nice too, nice blocky abs, nice size arms that are not out of context, big chest.

Have not seen the legs but hey, you look good.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Sent your orders rezza


Emailed you back

- - - Updated - - -



dutch_scott said:


> Sent your orders rezza


Emailed you back


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Today was Chest and triceps Very angry as I could not get on incline for my 5x5 but did flat instead and got 100kg and worked up to 130kg for 4 then 3 but all-sets were 5x5 some were spotted so i don't count them lol 

Incline dumbbell press 4x8 was 40kg for all sets big improvement from last week but i think this is due to flat press first instead off last weeks incline press.

I'm really tempted to try 2days off 24 fasting will ask Scott about this and see what he thinks.

Monday after cheat on sunday and wed on cardio days !

- - - Updated - - -

Today was Chest and triceps Very angry as I could not get on incline for my 5x5 but did flat instead and got 100kg and worked up to 130kg for 4 then 3 but all-sets were 5x5 some were spotted so i don't count them lol 

Incline dumbbell press 4x8 was 40kg for all sets big improvement from last week but i think this is due to flat press first instead off last weeks incline press.

I'm really tempted to try 2days off 24 fasting will ask Scott about this and see what he thinks.

Monday after cheat on sunday and wed on cardio days !


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Did you smash some food back yesterday reza or were you a pu55y lol?

Seems like you had a good workout today fully carb loaded!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bench press is strong mate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Did you smash some food back yesterday reza or were you a pu55y lol?
> 
> Seems like you had a good workout today fully carb loaded!


LOL (Pussy) :crying: could not bring my self to go mad !

I kept it very tame 4000cals max

- - - Updated - - -



Bad Alan said:


> Did you smash some food back yesterday reza or were you a pu55y lol?
> 
> Seems like you had a good workout today fully carb loaded!


LOL (Pussy) :crying: could not bring my self to go mad !

I kept it very tame 4000cals max


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Shorty29 said:


> Bench press is strong mate


Thanks buddy I'm pretty even all over no lift's is exceptional.

- - - Updated - - -



Shorty29 said:


> Bench press is strong mate


Thanks buddy I'm pretty even all over no lift's is exceptional.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

4,00 kcals is .....pathetic lol ! C'mon big lad give it 100% next time :thumb:

Joking aside good mental break (I had a cheat too :innocent: ) but more than happy to be back on point today!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The cheat/treat days defo help with the mental break, you'll have worked off most of the excess cals by wednesday so just enjoy the time off you get. Plus you usually always get a nice increase in strength after them. Enjoy them, you never know when they might be taken away mwahahahahaha


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

RACK said:


> The cheat/treat days defo help with the mental break, you'll have worked off most of the excess cals by wednesday so just enjoy the time off you get. Plus you usually always get a nice increase in strength after them. Enjoy them, you never know when they might be taken away mwahahahahaha


:lol:LOL true I hope i get one this week as I promised the wife to be I'm taking her out

- - - Updated - - -



RACK said:


> The cheat/treat days defo help with the mental break, you'll have worked off most of the excess cals by wednesday so just enjoy the time off you get. Plus you usually always get a nice increase in strength after them. Enjoy them, you never know when they might be taken away mwahahahahaha


:lol:LOL true I hope i get one this week as I promised the wife to be I'm taking her out


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got a decent leg session done today happy with the stiff legs as I whent up 10kgs to 120kg on the podium I'm hoping to see an increase in normal deads as well 

Diet same as always

Since been on the nap50 i havent seen any weight lost or look like I have lost any weight I'm hoeping once I come off ill get a nice little surprise. Worse nightmare is I come off and I look that same :crying:

- - - Updated - - -

Got a decent leg session done today happy with the stiff legs as I whent up 10kgs to 120kg on the podium I'm hoping to see an increase in normal deads as well 

Diet same as always

Since been on the nap50 i havent seen any weight lost or look like I have lost any weight I'm hoeping once I come off ill get a nice little surprise. Worse nightmare is I come off and I look that same :crying:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

What has your weight done on cycle mate pretty much stayed the same?

Did you say before you do the SLDL feet elevated and take it all the way down?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mate I do podium dead lifts on stiff legs as it gives you that full range off motion on hamstring.

Grab a bench normal dead lift position back straight soft knees (Straight) then bar to toes. Be warned you mite not walk for a few days after this :laugh:

Weight wise last week weight went up ****ED me off loads I'm hoping not to get an increase this week and a huge decrease after the blast if I dont I will be devastated:crying:

- - - Updated - - -

Mate I do podium dead lifts on stiff legs as it gives you that full range off motion on hamstring.

Grab a bench normal dead lift position back straight soft knees (Straight) then bar to toes. Be warned you mite not walk for a few days after this :laugh:

Weight wise last week weight went up ****ED me off loads I'm hoping not to get an increase this week and a huge decrease after the blast if I dont I will be devastated:crying:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm sure once you stop the naps the water weight will drop pal. Main thing is how are you looking in the mirror?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Agreed ^

Don't know why you'd be ****ed off gaining weight on cycle, did your diet change when you started your blast?!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

X2 what Liam and scott said

Naps and gettin weighed don't mix. I once put 22lb on in 10days with them lol

Strength is flyin up so enjoy it buddy


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Train hard
> 
> Eat clean
> 
> ...


Yea will do. I just have to learn to ignore it for now

- - - Updated - - -



Bad Alan said:


> Agreed ^
> 
> Don't know why you'd be ****ed off gaining weight on cycle, did your diet change when you started your blast?!


Did not change diet mate is all the same


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

RACK said:


> Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


22pounds is insane amount off weight to gain

Were is croyford gym mate ? and is that a sunday


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My diet wasn't great to gain 22lb lol

Croyfords is the gym Sharpy76 trains at down london. Awesome place, yep its a sunday too


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Had a chat with Scott today again regarding weight gain as weight is up by 2kg's again this week,

We decided we are keeping every thing the same for the next 2 weeks off the blast and hoping that is all water weight with a decent amount off fat reduced by the time all the water comes off.

Dont know why but been feeling really down lately and I was thinking it could be due to high oestrogen so im adding some Adex in from tonight see if that helps 

Today was back day and not sure if i did get a PB as i did not get my 5reps out off my target off 190kg got 4 instead but when heavier on pretty much every thing els 

- - - Updated - - -

Had a chat with Scott today again regarding weight gain as weight is up by 2kg's again this week,

We decided we are keeping every thing the same for the next 2 weeks off the blast and hoping that is all water weight with a decent amount off fat reduced by the time all the water comes off.

Dont know why but been feeling really down lately and I was thinking it could be due to high oestrogen so im adding some Adex in from tonight see if that helps 

Today was back day and not sure if i did get a PB as i did not get my 5reps out off my target off 190kg got 4 instead but when heavier on pretty much every thing els


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice stregth buddy

On thw mood front I'd say its defo the naps, the water/weight they've put on. Good idea to cut the blast for a bit. Give it a couple of days for water to drop and you'll be back to feelin better  funny how those scales get to us even though they only give a little number out


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I won't be moaning when the scales start moving up !


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

RACK said:


> Nice stregth buddy
> 
> On thw mood front I'd say its defo the naps, the water/weight they've put on. Good idea to cut the blast for a bit. Give it a couple of days for water to drop and you'll be back to feelin better  funny how those scales get to us even though they only give a little number out


Hey John I dont dont think I'm stoping blast as i dont wane give up or change any thing but will defo add adex in for the mood as I know my oestrogen is through the roof on the naps. 

- - - Updated - - -



Bad Alan said:


> I won't be moaning when the scales start moving up !


:laugh: not when your trying to loos weight lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Shoulders today had a funny one as I increased my weight during my pre exhaust exercises and even did a extra set by accedant so happy with that but I not get a pb on dumbbell press after as my shoulders were trashed ! 40kg for 5 is all i had in them 

Diet same as always i have an engagement party to go to tonight so have to make sure i stick to the plan and if i eat it will be some sort off protein source no carbs.

Been taking adex for 2 days now and starting to feel alot better by lowering oestrogen down


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Posting this in all Team Alpha Journals

Meeting will be at http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/ on the 14th of oct at 1230pm


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi mate, can you please PM me if you're coming to the Team Alpha meet at Crayfords on the 14th, cheers


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cardio done 45min RPM fasted it was sick class loved it wish if could do something like that atleast 3 times a week

Diet wise another cheat day tomorrow but again as last week i will keep things sensible as i have 2 weeks off blast left then a week to drop water then to see results off the last 7 weeks


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Gonna be epic mate


It will be mate i could feel it and see the light


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

OK so today is rest day and cheat day.

But i will go down the gym and do tomorrows session today as i know there is atleast a day that i wont be able to train this week so wane get all sessions in. friday will be rest day and sat cardio then team alpha training day Sunday !

Hope training 11 days in a row wont effect session this week 

- - - Updated - - -

OK so today is rest day and cheat day.

But i will go down the gym and do tomorrows session today as i know there is atleast a day that i wont be able to train this week so wane get all sessions in. friday will be rest day and sat cardio then team alpha training day Sunday !

Hope training 11 days in a row wont effect session this week


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Had very good chest session today as I smashed through 110kg incline for 5 then repeat for another 5 so that's 2 reps up from second set from last week also went up in weight with dumbbells 8/10 reps 42kg that's increase in weight and reps .

Could have gone for 115kg for 3/4 but i thought ill stick my reps


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

YOu need to see the light lifting like that mate haha. Even I'm sat here waiting to see the results of this blast


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

RACK said:


> YOu need to see the light lifting like that mate haha. Even I'm sat here waiting to see the results of this blast


Thanks mate love to do a chest and shoulder work out with you guys on sunday as shoulders is the main area i would like to focus on !


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Today was the worse leg session i have had for a wile got through but not what i wanted to be had super crasy back pumps from the anavar and is absulutly wrecking my leg sessions.

Also I think not having sunday off this week caught up with me


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Just an off day mate, back pumps are the ****ing worst so feel your pain on that. Very frustrating sometimes! Its Back and Bi's from what RACK has said on Sunday so make sure there rested as we will all be getting a tonking from the boss!!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Just an off day mate, back pumps are the ****ing worst so feel your pain on that. Very frustrating sometimes! Its Back and Bi's from what RACK has said on Sunday so make sure there rested as we will all be getting a tonking from the boss!!!


Ill be up for what ever ill do back on wed so hope by then if i have to should be ok to do


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

No worries will shout you by tomorrow

Thanks


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm sure turine helps with back pumps mate. Have a google about it and check but I'm sure it's that.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

RACK said:


> I'm sure turine helps with back pumps mate. Have a google about it and check but I'm sure it's that.


Yea also hered this mate thanks

LOL Skint at the mo and i promised my miss's ill stop spending so much money on all this but mite have to go for the turine any way lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just buy them on the cheap buddy 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TAURINE-120-x-1000mg-muscle-size-strength-/280991317161?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item416c633ca9

- - - Updated - - -

Just buy them on the cheap buddy 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TAURINE-120-x-1000mg-muscle-size-strength-/280991317161?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item416c633ca9


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cardio abs done

Really starting to get in to the spin bikes


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Do you do a spin class mate or just get on the bike and thrash it out


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Just buy them anyway mate, sacrafice all the **** like whole weekends on the beer smoking etc and it doesn't cost that much. My ex thought nothing of spending £6-7 on **** a day or buying a poxy pudding that cost a fiver or similar but asked me where I get the money from to buy the things I need/want for this hobby.

Could try explaining it or just tell her to fcuk off, like I eventually did :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

RACK said:


> Do you do a spin class mate or just get on the bike and thrash it out


Normally RPM mate is insane love it is a form off spin class but better and harder


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Matt*2010 said:


> Just buy them anyway mate, sacrafice all the **** like whole weekends on the beer smoking etc and it doesn't cost that much. My ex thought nothing of spending £6-7 on **** a day or buying a poxy pudding that cost a fiver or similar but asked me where I get the money from to buy the things I need/want for this hobby.
> 
> Could try explaining it or just tell her to fcuk off, like I eventually did :lol:


Mate to be honest my girl is very understanding I know its me that takes it over the top i'm mean when i was bulking i would spend 10/15 pounds on food a day alone

But i do agree with not spending money on bullsh*t part


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

back session down no pbs this week but still had a good session though just not been with it mentally


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> U coming Sunday? Can talk progression


yea buddy will be there look forward to meeting in person.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Gonna be a top time sunday mate


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

RACK said:


> Gonna be a top time sunday mate


looking forward to it champ


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Enjoy boys ill make it to one sooner or later


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> Enjoy boys ill make it to one sooner or later


it will be nice to have you there mate


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

reza85 said:


> it will be nice to have you there mate


Maybe next time mate I work weekends so its hard to get away


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Great to meet you yesterday mate, you're a proper power house! You and your mate made dead's look easy and chest strength is well good!!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks John it was also great meeting you mate like i said in your journal your a top lad and i do not blow smoke up peoples asses 

As for Scott far more knowledge then any one I have met so far except for Charles Poliquin but i'm sure he wont mind me saying that.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Told everyone Scott's like a mad scientist haha. Proper tight sqeeze on that table in Nandos though


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey up mate, how's IF going or what you upto with diet?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Alan hopes things going well for you mate well in fact training with Scott im sure they are.

IF is going well mate def alot leaner and stronger i'm now trying to maintain for the next 6 weeks or so as i have got a few thing on my plate. body fat was done and i was down to 13.8% cant complain mate happy days.

Feeling strong trained today and managed to get 2reps on 130kg pause press so that def a PB.

Thanks for asking fella


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Finding IF an easy way to maintain? I've used it when I used to play in big golf tournaments that lasted all day as its a much less stressful way of eating not having to think about every two hours or so. Still eating clean in your time window or just hitting a calorie number? What length eating window you finding best?

You stopped with Scott for now? Strong benching ya bastard lol, that's something I'm working on. Hope things keep going good for you, keep us informed!


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Strong cnut!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Finding IF an easy way to maintain? I've used it when I used to play in big golf tournaments that lasted all day as its a much less stressful way of eating not having to think about every two hours or so. Still eating clean in your time window or just hitting a calorie number? What length eating window you finding best?
> 
> You stopped with Scott for now? Strong benching ya bastard lol, that's something I'm working on. Hope things keep going good for you, keep us informed!


After i sought my stuff back out again i will restart with Scott for a further 8 weeks.

IF works best i think 16/8 and a 24 hour fast 1/2 x a week depending if you wane loose weight or not.

As I'm mainly trying to maintain for the next 6 weeks i'm playing around with it but still keeping calls clean and trying to aim for even a further fat lost.

Main focus will be to get stronger and leaner still so when i do restart my blast with Scott i wane be in allot better position this time.

All i do most night is read and read and experiment so if i find better way regarding IF i will let you know.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Matt*2010 said:


> Strong cnut!


T

Mate you will be killing me in no time

To be fair i'm tiny at mo only weighting around 87kg i think most the lads on sunday had a good stone on me so i cant see it taking much time for them to catch up to my lifts

And any way benching is for girls my next target is 200kg squat ATG if do get it i will be sure to post a vid  But dont hold your breath lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just been told by mr Francis that his gone adjust it for me slightly as i was only eating one meal a day at mo and around 1500 calls


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

200kg ATG will be very impressive mate, don't think I'd get close to that.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

best ever was 180 mate a body weight off 95kg i'm at 88kg now so cant see that happening any time soon but aiming high why not ? :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

reza85 said:


> best ever was 180 mate a body weight off 95kg i'm at 88kg now so cant see that happening any time soon but aiming high why not ? :lol:


It's achievable mate, if your lifting close to what you were at your heaviest, the only way is up!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Always gotta aim high mate


----------

